
Short Gitlab tutorial for curious people - PleaseHelpMe
https://github.com/luongvo209/Short-Gitlab-Tutorial
======
bmsleight_
Eat your own dog food.

Would have more confidence if this was hosted at GitLab rather than GitHub.

~~~
sov
So, the idea would be to show gitlab to... people that already use gitlab? I
think this way captures a market of people who _are_ familiar with github who
want to transition to gitlab. The nature of the guide is such that we're
relying on the guide writer to be knowledgeable about gitlab, but by being
hosted on github we're also shown they're knowledgeable (enough) about github.

~~~
ehsankia
Do people just randomly browse GitHub search for tutorials on how to use
GitLab? That makes no sense. I'm pretty sure all the traffic that page is
getting will be from news aggregators like HN, or from search engines, both of
which don't care where it's hosted. It makes more sense to have it on GitLab
so you're actually seeing the features being presented without having to go to
a whole other site, and to show the site can handle the traffic / use-case.

~~~
sov
Well, then why does it even matter that it's hosted on GitHub? If GitHub is
being used as little more than a public hosting page that people will directly
link to, then what benefit is there from being on GitLab?

To be more specific about what I was saying earlier: the differences in form
factor, features, layout, etc. are all going to be unfamiliar to those who
don't know GitLab--so, presenting them a migration guide to GitLab from GitHub
that's also already hosted _on_ GitHub, with the layout and all the features
they're already familiar with, is going to have a higher conversion factor
than otherwise. It's not necessary that they _randomly_ browse to this guide.
Guides work because there's a smooth transition between the easy/familiar and
the objective. By starting on the familiar, the guide is more inviting to
follow.

~~~
amelius
The README page should be obvious to _any_ user, regardless of background.
Sorry, but your argument doesn't make much sense.

~~~
sov
My argument isn't that the README won't be easily readable between git
interfaces. My argument is mostly a) I expect that conversion rates will be
higher going from GH -> GL if the guide is hosted on GH, and b) the guide is
_already_ hosted on GH, so, therefore c) you'll need a much better reason than
a specious argument about dogfooding to compel a change.

I mean, it's just a git directory with a README.md--it's not like it can't be
both places, but the argument from dogfooding I don't think is a good one.

------
tschellenbach
It's nice that I can move to Gitlab, more competition is great and all. But at
the end of the day right now i'm perfectly happy with Github.

~~~
mchahn
Ditto. I use Github because of the network effect and I don't have the time or
desire to try something else. If I have a problem I will switch. I'm not
losing sleep over anything.

------
everdev
At GitLab, the UI and UX is not as good, but the unlimited private projects is
a win for me.

~~~
dextermb
Unlimited private repos without paying?

If you're paying didn't GitHub switch up their payed plans a few years ago to
allow for unlimited private repos rather than the 12 max then pay for more?

~~~
scaryclam
Yes. You now pay for users. Still a little annoying that there are no private
repository on the free tier, as I'd like to move things over from bitbucket,
but understandable given that less repositories would be open if they allowed
it.

------
tomxor
That PR/MR icon is quite terrible, I much prefer github's which actually
communicates the idea clearly and abstractly and is uniquely recognisable.
This other one is just two squares, it could really mean anything.

~~~
fiblit
Actually, the guide is wrong. That icon is the _issue_ icon. The PR/MR icon is
the same: [https://i.imgur.com/quxgP81.png](https://i.imgur.com/quxgP81.png)

~~~
tomxor
Ah ha! that is much better and I see no reason why any git platform couldn't
use the same icon concept, it's a good one.

Issues are kind of an intentionally vague concept I guess though... they
aren't necessarily bugs.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
My bad. I captured the wrong icon. I fixed that in the latest commit.

------
xmlblog
Whether you're affiliated with Gitlab or not, it's kind of shitty to use
someone's platform to push a competitor. Nothing in the terms of service
forbids it of course and you're absolutely free to do so, but it just feels
more ethical and grown up to extoll Gitlab's virtues by using Gitlab to host
the content and link to it from HN. Putting it on Github is at least a tacit
implication of its superiority along some axis, which—to my eye
anyway—undermines your message.

~~~
dokem
Is it wrong to use google to get to duckduckgo? I would describe this
situation as ironic but fail to see how ethics come into question. We have no
such obligation to the products we use.

------
CSDude
I love Gitlab features, but the down itme is really a downer for us. Used the
self hosted free version at previous work for 2 years, was sufficient for most
use cases for 50 people.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
I would love to see a sharing about your own experience. I never got the
chance to run it the self-hosted way.

------
bigtones
It's like a Microsoft Word document on how to use Google Docs.

~~~
dotancohen
That makes perfect sense for getting extant MS Word users to consider moving
to Google Docs.

